# Visa Extention



## Premjit Sethi (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

My German Work Visa got extended till the year 2017. However I am planning to take up a new project outside Germany for a contract period of 1 year (from different company).

I would like to know whether the extended visa will get cancelled as soon as I leave the present job and step out of Germany, or I can come back after 1 year and can continue on same extended visa till 2017.

Regards


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Premjit Sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> My German Work Visa got extended till the year 2017. However I am planning to take up a new project outside Germany for a contract period of 1 year (from different company).
> 
> ...


Is your residence permit bound to a specific employer?

Any permit, even an indefinite residence permit, expires automatically if you stay more than six months outside of Germany.

You could try to go to your local Ausländerbehörde and explain the circumstances. Ask them to give you a letter that states that the agency knows about your stay outside of Germany and that it will not invalidate your permit. You will need this letter when you re-enter Germany after one year.

A friend of mine, who had lived in Germany all her life did not know about the six month rule and went to America as an au pair girl. She was very nearly denied entry into Germany when she came back and nearly sent to Turkey where she had never lived and had no family. So you see it's serious business.


----------

